# podmáčený



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj všem!  
Může mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená slovo _podmáčený_? Je to synonym slova _vhlký_? Věta zní: "strávili celou noc v podmáčené jeskyni".

Díky moc!


----------



## ilocas2

Podmáčený znamená, že je půda nasáklá vodou. Takže v tomto případě byla v jeskyni vlhká země.

Můžou být třeba podmáčené základy, podmáčený strom, podmáčená louka atd.


----------



## inbetweenwords

Děkuji moc za zevrubnou odpověd' (dá se takhle říct?)!


----------



## ilocas2

inbetweenwords said:


> Děkuji moc za zevrubnou odpověd' (dá se takhle říct?)!


 


Nemáš zač


----------



## bibax

Říci se to dá, ale bolí z toho uši.

Mnohokrát ti děkuji za zevrubnou odpověď. 
Děkuji mnohokrát za zevrubnou odpověď. 

Děkuji moc ... 
(obzvláště příšerné s pražským akcentem: Ďäkuji mác ...)


----------



## Tadi

Může mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená slovo *podmáčený*? *...* *Podmáčený* znamená, že je půda nasáklá vodou. Takže v tomto případě byla v jeskyni vlhká země.


----------

